# What type of spray to use for mites?



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm starting to suspect one of my cages (of 4 females) may have mites - there is a lot of scratching going on around the ears, especially. All 4 are acting the same way, though I do not see any bugs themselves or hairloss. There does seem to be a seriously abnormal amount of scratching, though..

If they do have mites, how do I handle it? Do I buy something specific and water it down, maybe? Thanks so much!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It might be 'hot spots' which can be caused by a diet. If they have mites, you should see them.
Take one out, and put it on a piece of white paper. Try ruffing up the mouse's fur and see if any mites drop onto the paper. You should see them if they're there.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, but what color are the mites? I have both black and white paper I could use. (Edit -- Oh, you said white!). :lol:

Also, I want to go out and buy something for mites, whether or not my mice have it now (so if something does happen, I will be able to take action right away, if that makes sense).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Iver-on is good. You can get it from Tractor supply, or maybe another big feed store.
You dilute it 1/5 iver-on/water and spritzing your mice once a month, should prevent mites. 

Mites can be black, brown, red, and white.


----------

